# service soon indicator



## Westgolf (8 Oct 2014)

Would anybody have a way of removing a " service vehicle soon" message from my 2011 Insignia. Its the one with a picture of the outline of the vehicle with a wrench inside. Any suggestions appreciated.

Westgolf


----------



## vandriver (8 Oct 2014)

From my internet wanderings,this appears to be an engine management light,so the simple answer would be to take it to a dealer and get the fault code read,and go from there.


----------



## JohnJay (8 Oct 2014)

does this help? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUlowcIpxME


----------



## Boyd (8 Oct 2014)

Perhaps actually servicing the car?! Its telling you its due.  Alternatively get an OBD2 code reader on eBay and turn off light yourself. Cheaper than dealer.


----------



## vandriver (8 Oct 2014)

The light is on for a reason.Just turning it off doesn't solve anything.


----------



## Westgolf (9 Oct 2014)

vandriver said:


> From my internet wanderings,this appears to be an engine management light,so the simple answer would be to take it to a dealer and get the fault code read,and go from there.



Its not a light, its a message on the dashboard screen.

@username123, The vehicle was serviced quite recently but not by an opel dealer.I used to drive a passat and these messages could be deleted or reset by a couple of methods. The passat work arounds are easily available on the net but I just cant find one for the Insignia.

Hope this clarifies

westgolf


----------



## JohnJay (9 Oct 2014)

Westgolf said:


> Its not a light, its a message on the dashboard screen.
> 
> @username123, The vehicle was serviced quite recently but not by an opel dealer.I used to drive a passat and these messages could be deleted or reset by a couple of methods. The passat work arounds are easily available on the net but I just cant find one for the Insignia.
> 
> ...



The youtube clip above should sort it for you so


----------

